# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Factory Seconds and returns Tools

## nev25

I know this has been discussed before but I cannot seem yo find the thread
Can someone tell me the name and location of the shop in Melbourne that sells factory seconds and factory returned power tools 
I believe it is Thomas town on the Hume hwy 
I'm also lead to believe there is another one in Melbourne somewhere

----------


## DJ's Timber

Wasn't this discussed over in the Woodwork Forums? Have you tried searching there?

----------


## nev25

> Wasn't this discussed over in the Woodwork Forums? Have you tried searching there?

  Yeah Couldnt find it

----------


## Dan574

Im not sure of the name but its on Sydney Rd (Hume Hwy)campbellfield opposite the Ford factory.  3rd shop south of glenbarry rd on the inbound side of sydney rd, the shop is red and blue, next door to tradelink.  Hope this helps. 
Here is the google maps address, if you look at street view you can see it on the left,  http://maps.google.com.au/maps?f=q&h...53003489819606

----------


## malb

The other one was in East Ringwood, moved to Croydon a couple of years ago, and is apparently now gone.

----------


## wizard

I was relooking for the cheap tool address and found it courtesy of Dan574 and google map address. The street view that Dan574 mentions is fantastic. I am less likely to drive past when you know what you are looking for! It is easy to get distracted using google map with street view as you can go and have a look at all the old jobs you did! 
Cheers
Wizard

----------


## nev25

> It is easy to get distracted using google map with street view as you can go and have a look at all the old jobs you did! 
> Cheers
> Wizard

  LOL I know what you mean
I'M still Trying to figure out where I was on that day to see if I can see myself (Or my car)  
If you go to the tool shop we expect a report on the bargains you get (or at least see)

----------


## Dan574

thanks wizard. i do love technology.

----------

